
What we're doing wrong? Why are people not converting? - kevinelliott
http://www.musedapp.com
======
therealunreal
Not what you're asking but I noticed that the top background image is huge
(over 6 MB).

[https://res.cloudinary.com/hiiidvfah/image/upload/v142022488...](https://res.cloudinary.com/hiiidvfah/image/upload/v1420224882/uo0086y5y2yu8bggsgqa.jpg)

~~~
kevinelliott
Good call. Didn't want to make it too pixelated, but since it's a background
image we can probably reduce. Any other thoughts here?

------
brudgers
The information from my tests was accurate and well filtered. However, it
seems like a narrow use case with interment utility for end users.

Maybe there is a "white label" opportunity with organizations like tourist
bureaus or chambers of commerce or event organizers.

Or as an embedded service for their web pages.

The issue I see is that looking for nearby places is a second order search.
First I will seek the information that gets me to the place near those places.
Locating the information that the app provides in that pipeline is probably
better than as a separate pipeline. Despite what I wrote earlier, it really
doesn't matter how you get there, I think that's the nexus with your potential
users.

Good luck.

